# GTOs in Dallas?



## Yellow6.0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Got a 05 GTO in Dallas? Haven't seen many around.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in Euless and I've seen exactly two GTOs since I got mine on Dec. 10th.


----------



## Yellow6.0 (Dec 19, 2005)

I saw a red one on 75 a couple of months ago but that's it. It sucks because when we're hanging out at the shop my husband hears from people who saw me zooming down 75. I think I may be the only Yellow 05 in Dls.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gray 05 in Grapevine.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

05 Torrid Red M6 in Grand Prairie.


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a Black 05 M6 in Plano, and I have seen a couple of others but not a whole lot. To be honest these cars tend to blend in.


----------



## Yellow6.0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Not when your Yellow 

Hope to see some of you guys around!!

Thanks for the replies!!!!


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

I see a lot of GTOs on this side of the Metroplex. I guess all the cool kids live over on this side of town.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Derf, were you off 121 just NE of downtown today?


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

Toro Toro said:


> Hey Derf, were you off 121 just NE of downtown today?


Nope. I'm almost never that far east.

I live and work on the west side of town. I've seen several silver GTO's on this side of town.


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Have you been to one of the GTG at Alan Young Pontiac? I believe we are scheduled to have one this coming weekend.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I, for one, kind of like the fact that I'm driving a car that's not ubiquitous like the stang.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Toro Toro said:


> 05 Torrid Red M6 in Grand Prairie.


Whats up man!
And yes, there is a gtg on this Saturday starting at 11:30 a.m.!!!!!:cheers


----------



## GTOBR (Jun 13, 2006)

Have a '06 Spice Red with Foose Speedster Chrome rims in Plano.


----------



## STEALTH FIGHTER (Jun 21, 2006)

*GTO in Dallas*

04 IBM M6 in Highland Village...I've seen 5 or 6 in the Lewisville/Flower Mound area.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Red 04 M6 in Arlington. I saw 3 on Saturday. I tend to see about 4-5 other GTOs a week, but I notice almost every single car on the road. I doubt I have ever driven by one without seeing it. :cool I always have my GOAT radar on. :lol: I have never been to one of these "gatherings"...anybody got some feedback or additional info on this GTO arty:?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Do we still want to get together on July 1st? I'm still up for a road trip...

Chris


----------



## STEALTH FIGHTER (Jun 21, 2006)

Where at?


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

06 Spice Red SE of Dallas in Kaufman.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm in Dallas pretty often, I've seen a yellow goat but thats it...I love our cars. They just have this attitude man it's awesome. The cool thing to me is, you have to know what your looking at, with a mustang anybody says ohhh a mustang cool car whether it's actuaully nice or not, with our car you have to be somewhat of a gear head to appreciate it... pretty sweet.

05- torrid red GTO M6 w/ Sport Appearance Package-


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

PS- I would be up for a cruise w/ everyone if it's being organized! Personal Message me!
Thanks-


----------

